# X-Fire Club for gamers and pub'rs



## shevanel (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.xfire.com/

If anyone wants to join xfire and share usernames this is the place to do it. Xfire is great because you can see what your friends are playing, chat and voice chat too..

I'm shevanel77 on there, drop me a line sometime.

I play UT3, DOD:s, Champions online and Cs:S to name a few.. I am also down to chat about pc hardware, mycology or games at anyime.

*Xfire users list:*

Shevanel: shevanel77
kurosagi01: itachiasuka
Solaris17: loki017


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 8, 2009)

There are several of these around the forums...I'm not sure how many people use Xfire.


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 8, 2009)

Good idea. I will be on soon enough and add everyone.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 8, 2009)

i'm joining 
heres my xfiretag:
kurosagi01 *xfire:itachiasuka*


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2009)

loki017
Nick:Solaris17


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 8, 2009)

I will make a username of SirJangly tomorrow


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine is Punkgunzz


----------

